

BBC financial expert Alessio Rastani was a hoax - bmaeser
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/economics/8792829/BBC-financial-expert-Alessio-Rastani-Im-an-attention-seeker-not-a-trader.html

======
antr
I don't understand why in the first place the BBC allowed him to go on TV.
Rastani is an ignorant and does not understand the real implications and
consequences of a recession. Everybody in the industry knew he wasn't a
trader, unfortunately the general public couldn't tell.

~~~
LUTOPiA
proof or it's bullshit

~~~
antr
(1) to be a trader (be it sole trader, partnership or other) in the UK one
must be authorised by the Financial Services Authority. Rastani is not
registered as one, and consequently not authorised, i.e. not a trader. (2)
Rastani does not show up in either the Bloomberg or Reuters directory. ANY
trader uses either a Bloomberg Terminal or 3000 Xtra. He does not use either.
The general public does not have a way of checking these. Bottom line, Rastani
is a hoax.

~~~
apaprocki
Yes, Rastani doesn't show up on the terminal, but if you look up his 'people'
page, it lists his profession as "PROFESSIONAL SPEAKER" and there the only
things associated with him are 3 news stories on 9/27.

EDIT: I'm agreeing with you :) Maybe this is a sales opportunity to sell to
the BBC!

~~~
antr
I am not denying that it is easy to find out about this guy on the internet,
BUT he does present himself as a "trader" on national television. Quote from
Rastani on the BBC: "... see I'm a trader... if I see an opportunity to make
money I go with that...". That is just wrong, misleading the public, and
disrespecting professional traders.

